# New owl druggist I added! E.H. Tasker Druggist Center Sandwish, N.H. w/ bold owl



## stephengray (Jan 24, 2018)

Very nicely engraved mold to make this bold owl, pops out nicely when looking at it. I think this is an uncommon owl from New Hampshire.


----------



## nhpharm (Jan 25, 2018)

Very nice.  There are not a ton of New Hampshire pictorials.  This is a fairly uncommon one from a small town...what is the height on this one?  I have it in a few different sizes but far from a complete set.


----------



## bottle-bud (Jan 25, 2018)

The wise old owl looking over a mortar and pestle. Cool design.


----------



## reach44 (Mar 8, 2018)

The embossing looks really nice too.


----------



## sandchip (Mar 17, 2018)

Way cool!


----------



## stephengray (Feb 5, 2019)

Thanks for the comments!


----------



## ArmyDigger (Jan 4, 2021)

solid


----------



## stephengray (Jan 17, 2021)

nhpharm said:


> Very nice.  There are not a ton of New Hampshire pictorials.  This is a fairly uncommon one from a small town...what is the height on this one?  I have it in a few different sizes but far from a complete set.


It is a 1 oz. size.


----------



## Nickneff (Jan 17, 2021)

stephengray said:


> Very nicely engraved mold to make this bold owl, pops out nicely when looking at it. I think this is an uncommon owl from New Hampshire.View attachment 181237


Nice 1890s embossed medicine always liked the embossed medicines. the ones that unique are the extremely big ones and extremely little ones. number of the ones people really like but I've dug thousands of these bottles and they're always neat and I never get tired of digging them I love none machine bottles that's the only bottles I really like very few machine made bottles I like non machine is where it's at for me I love digging bottles and there's no better feeling when the very first bottle you dig right out at top of the hole is non machine that's what fires me up. if I find non machine bottles right off the get woo we I'm happy that's a sign to me and that the hole you're digging is going to be really good more than likely


----------

